# Election Day Varsity USA #1



## momo608 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm feeling more pro American, more Patriotic, much less socialist. A great day to be alive!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 8, 2016)

I probably don't agree with your politics, but I sure like your bike!


----------



## bikiba (Nov 9, 2016)

nice bike!! Yugeeeeeeeee


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2016)

That bike is "bigly"!


----------

